
Changing the way you sit could add years to your life - joubert
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24732913-000-how-changing-the-way-you-sit-could-add-years-to-your-life/
======
rkhassen9
Does anyone have a non-paywall link?

(And if you know how to create one, can you share the method?)

~~~
smileypete
No, but their latest podcast covers some of it (from about mid way):

[https://www.newscientist.com/podcasts/](https://www.newscientist.com/podcasts/)

And it turn mentions the following paper:

[https://academicworks.cuny.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1...](https://academicworks.cuny.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1281&context=hc_pubs)

Now... in the past the New Scientist complained about paywalled scientific
papers, so now they create a paywalled article from a freely accessible paper?
- the irony...!

'Set science free from publishers' paywalls'

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21937-set-science-
fre...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21937-set-science-free-from-
publishers-paywalls/)

~~~
rkhassen9
Thank you for the links. The podcast was excellent. I guess my focus locus
upright “seat” was a good idea after all. Haha.

Interesting about the paywall history. And what irony, indeed.

~~~
mycall
How can you sit standing for 8-10 hours in a day?

~~~
rkhassen9
These focus locus “chairs” work for me.

[https://youtu.be/8R6ug5lgbFk](https://youtu.be/8R6ug5lgbFk)

